# New UTR Titanium shift knob now available...



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

OK We got the sample in of the new UTR full titanium shift knob and are taking pre-orders on the knob now. Here is the link:
http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3373

This will be a Performance Nissan exclusive, available from no other shop. These are a limited production run.
Pre-order now for $150 (and this offer will extend to all forum members, so please make sure you note which forum you are from when ordering). 
Get yours while you can


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, that thing looks amazing!!

Click for full size.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That is freakin' awesome! Love it!


----------

